# Nursing momma needed in MI for an unexpected litter.



## onceuponarat (Sep 14, 2013)

We are in a bit of a pickle and we need a nursing momma rat, asap. We were unaware that any of our ratties were pregnant, and she unexpectedly gave birth last night and wants nothing to do with her babies. I have been hand feeding them for the past 14 hours and I need to find a momma, asap. I've already contacted pet stores, feeder breeders, etc. I am in Midland, Michgan. I cannot travel, due to vehicle issues. If anyone knows of anything, PLEASE contact me here or through Facebook (Once Upon A Rat Rescue) ASAP.


----------

